# What personality type DOESN'T procrastinate?



## Reticence (Aug 10, 2014)

Basically no matter where I go, I'm finding that pretty much every single personality type claims to have problems procrastinating. Is it more common with some? Which ones don't normally (assuming the TJ's)?


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Estj


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think I've ever known my ISTJ father to have procrastinated. xxTJs are supposed to be the least inclined to it, but I've known INTJs who are terrible about procrastinating and I can be a huge procrastinator with certain things. The hardest part is getting started on something that I really don't want to do, but once I start I can generally follow it through to completion. I work best by either giving myself some kind of reward system or deliberately waiting until the last minute where the pressure will give me a kick in the ass.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Every type procrastinates. STJs are the least likely to procrastinate (Si-Te effect).


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree that all types procrastinate, but the reasons behind the procrastination likely are different.

ISTJs may be less likely to procrastinate in the "lazy" or "rather be doing something else" sense, but we still can be terrible procrastinators because of our perfectionist tendencies. This most often happens when we think we're missing needed information/details needed to complete a project... If we can't see a clear path to the end, we'll often refuse to even start. It can be a terrible, paralyzing feeling for us because we're very aware that we're procrastinating and that it conflicts with our sense of duty and desire to check something off the to-do list. 

Even if we start and complete a task in a timely manner, sometimes we can delay in submitting the finished product. We're typically compelled to check, double check (triple check...) everything we do. We know we can make mistakes just like anyone else... we just want to be the ones that find them. This is part of our "guardian" nature... more about protecting the organization we are working for than it is about protecting ourselves from embarrassment.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Istj, infj


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting question~ I would imagine ESTJs possibly procrastinating the least?

Despite being a Ne I very rarely procrastinate. It makes me nervous. I will likely do things a week or two ahead than the night before. I have no idea how on earth people manage to procrastinate and get used to that anxiety... then again, I know certain individuals work best under that sort of pressure. To each their own.


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

I would guess ESTJ and ENTJ being Te doms. 

I noticed ISxJ procrastination takes a different form to mine. It seems to cause them a lot of anxiety and they will obsess over the project if they are not doing it (this is from people I know, I am very close to some ISxJs, friends, family etc.). On the other hand when I procrastinate with out any guilt, and for the most part put it out of my mind until the last minute. TE is my last function and it feels like it's nonexistent in me.


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Of course, everyone procrastinates once in a while, there are ones more prone to it, and if I had to guess, ENTP pretty much conquered this field, it's a beautiful phenomenon actually, we can convince ourselves that we could do something, we even figured out how in our minds, and of course we have a permanent feeling that everything can be resolved in five minutes with our brains, so all this process ends up in a free guilty almost proud procrastination.


----------



## darkship (Jan 10, 2014)

Every type procrastinates. Unless you find out what you live for. Or you are being chased by a bulldog.:laughing:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

O_o said:


> Interesting question~ I would imagine ESTJs possibly procrastinating the least?
> 
> Despite being a Ne I very rarely procrastinate. It makes me nervous. I will likely do things a week or two ahead than the night before. I have no idea how on earth people manage to procrastinate and get used to that anxiety... then again, I know certain individuals work best under that sort of pressure. To each their own.


Woahhhh. I am that other person. I can't work on anything (I'm getting better) unless it's an immediate, impending threat. I could never imagine completing everything right when I was assigned it, or, soon. That's a very rare trait you have--I'd make the best use of it if I were you!


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, all types do to some extent depending on the task. I'm a horrible procrastinator, but it usually pertains to a vision of perfection that I just can't finish until it proves entirely right. 
My ESFJ dad, his ENFJ wife, and INFJ grandmother rarely, _rarely_ procrastinate. My other INFJ friend can procrastinate quite a bit, but she's really the only one and it likely relates to perfectionism as well. I've really found the Judgers I've known to remain to true to the very punctual, orderly description.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Raawx said:


> Woahhhh. I am that other person. I can't work on anything (I'm getting better) unless it's an immediate, impending threat. I could never imagine completing everything right when I was assigned it, or, soon. That's a very rare trait you have--I'd make the best use of it if I were you!


It's one of the only situations where having an anxious personality helps out~ I was nothing like it as a kid, it developed with age but yes, will do lol

But yeah, some people need that approaching deadline or etc to motivate them, there is something almost exciting about being pressed for time. Like you vs clock, etc.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

Definitely not NTP's


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd say ESxJ's are the most likely to dislike procrastination. My ESFJ mother always comments on how she doesn't get my and my ENFP sister's manner of doing things (aka waiting until a project is almost due before really getting into it).


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Every type procrastinates. 

However, I don't put things off until I have no time left to do them. I like to delay beginning a task until I can gauge that I will have a healthy level of stress and urgency to get my productivity flowing.

ex. My INFP family member procrastinates a 10 page essay to about two days before it is due. Submits it two days late.
Me (ENTJ), will rationally divide the amount of time it would take for me to do it by the number of pages/sections. I may start a week or so in advance and work on stages in the essay leaving the last day to revise/edit. Submit EXACTLY on time.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

darkship said:


> Every type procrastinates. Unless you find out what you live for. Or you are being chased by a bulldog.:laughing:


Chihuahuas are far more evil^^


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Ninebirds said:


> I would guess ESTJ and ENTJ being Te doms.
> 
> I noticed ISxJ procrastination takes a different form to mine. It seems to cause them a lot of anxiety and they will obsess over the project if they are not doing it (this is from people I know, I am very close to some ISxJs, friends, family etc.). On the other hand when I procrastinate with out any guilt, and for the most part put it out of my mind until the last minute. TE is my last function and it feels like it's nonexistent in me.


I've felt like that as well with regards to jobs. People who procrastinate are people without direction; and perhaps many seek the directions of others, feeling totally alone. I'd feel desperate to escape, but very anxious about dealing with the situation; and I know deep down I can't escape it forever. I feel trapped, and it's a place I hate to be. Yet I have to be there. I'll arrive at the last possible minute, counting down the time until I cannot delay any longer.

I'm glad my confidence has grown since then. I think you're mistaking Si-doms for people without faith in themselves.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

In my experience, all the E__J types are real go-getters when they're healthy.

My ESFJ roommate was crazy type A. I don't think she procrastinated a single homework assignment.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Well, it's not us.


----------

